# Die Mumie: Russell Crowe soll im Reboot Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde spielen



## CarolaHo (5. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Mumie: Russell Crowe soll im Reboot Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde spielen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die Mumie: Russell Crowe soll im Reboot Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde spielen


----------



## stevem (5. Mai 2016)

"Star Wars, X-Men, Marvel und Alien: Franchises sind momentan total in und mega erfolgreich. " Alien ? habe ich was verpasst ? In den letzten Monaten habe ich weder einen neuen Alien Film noch einen Trailer für einen demnächst erscheinenden Alien Film gesehn ....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2016)

Jekyll/Hyde im Mumien-Reboot?! Auch Backe, das klingt nach nem ähnlichen Desaster-Movie wie "Van Helsing". Viele Horror-Figuren in einen Film zu packen kann und wird nicht gut gehen.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2016)

die Frage ist:
Kann der Film schlechter werden als der Letzte Teil?


----------



## bundesgerd (8. Mai 2016)

nö, es kann eigentlich nur besser werden, da Brendan Fraser nicht mitspielt, weil er  mittlerweile als Kassengift gilt. 
Ein Bild aus der gefloppten Serie "Texas Rising":

http://images04.kurier.at/texas-rising.png/htmlTaggingImage620/192.286.372


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Mai 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> "Star Wars, X-Men, Marvel und Alien: Franchises sind momentan total in und mega erfolgreich. " Alien ? habe ich was verpasst ? In den letzten Monaten habe ich weder einen neuen Alien Film noch einen Trailer für einen demnächst erscheinenden Alien Film gesehn ....



Alien-Franchises, *nicht* das Alien-Franchise (wobei es da auch Prometheus gab)


----------



## stevem (8. Mai 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Alien-Franchises, *nicht* das Alien-Franchise (wobei es da auch Prometheus gab)



Prometheus erschien aber 2012, ist also bei weiten kein aktueller Film mehr, und im Artikel stand ja auch "...Alien: Franchises sind momentan..." auch wenn es sich hierbei um die Alien Franchises handeln sollte, sind mir bisher keine neuen, guten Alien Filme bekannt die erschienen sind, den einzigen Alien Film der mir da spontan einfällt, der aber erst erscheint ist Independence Day 2 und nur weill ein Alien Film in kürze erscheint halte ich es doch für übertrieben gleich von "mega erfolgreich" zu sprechen, den man weiss ja noch gar nicht wie erfolgreich ID2 sein wird.


----------

